# Golf Simulators



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I was looking through the garage thread and noticed a few of you have set up golfing simulators in your garages. In order to avoid hijacking that thread, figured I would start a new one.

So, tell me about what you got?

Is wifi required? General cost? What do you like or dislike? And…do you use it much?

Thinking about getting one for myself.


----------



## Drix (Sep 28, 2021)

I spent over 4k, the Sky-track launch monitor was the biggest expense $2250ish, hitting mat $469 I got that all at Rain or shine Golf. Got my screen at Carl's Place was around 500 but that cost can vary depending on the screen and size. Way Prior to the silicon shortage and prices shot up I had built a few PC's when the 10 series graphics cards launch over the years so i had left over parts from the remnants of graphics cards and Ryzen 2600 parts so I just put it together for a new computer. Got the projector at best buy at around 500. I later got a hitting net to protect my ceiling (I can unintentionally bump my wedges up) spent way too much for some foam at hobby lobby around 180 and got some fabric to attach to the bottom of the screen, I don't remember the price I just got the cheapest thickest black fabric.

my computer is Wifi connected to my home wifi, the launch monitor is connected to my computer by USB. Ran 50ft HDMI up to my projector. connected a second monitor at the pc via DVI cable

PC specs
Asus Tuff Gaming B350 Motherboard 
Ryzen 2600x
MSI GTX 1060 6gb 
500gb SSD

Projector 
Epson 880 Home Theater

Garmin now has a lower priced launch monitor for around 600, It wasn't out when I got mine. I really enjoy my sim I'm out there whenever my wife is working. I sold my jeep to get it all the jeep did anymore was sit in my garage, if I took it out my cripple body let me know it didn't like the trails anymore.

you don't need a PC if you have an iPad, You can start by doing a hitting net launch monitor iPad or PC. Then build into the impact screen and projector. You are gonna save by piecing it together yourself, the pre-built setups are spendy.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Drix said:


> I spent over 4k, the Sky-track launch monitor was the biggest expense $2250ish, hitting mat $469 I got that all at Rain or shine Golf. Got my screen at Carl's Place was around 500 but that cost can vary depending on the screen and size. Way Prior to the silicon shortage and prices shot up I had built a few PC's when the 10 series graphics cards launch over the years so i had left over parts from the remnants of graphics cards and Ryzen 2600 parts so I just put it together for a new computer. Got the projector at best buy at around 500. I later got a hitting net to protect my ceiling (I can unintentionally bump my wedges up) spent way too much for some foam at hobby lobby around 180 and got some fabric to attach to the bottom of the screen, I don't remember the price I just got the cheapest thickest black fabric.
> 
> my computer is Wifi connected to my home wifi, the launch monitor is connected to my computer by USB. Ran 50ft HDMI up to my projector. connected a second monitor at the pc via DVI cable
> 
> ...


I have a very similar setup. Very well described! My SkyTrak has been faultless over five years.

I eventually changed my mat to a Fiberbuilt as I have dodgy elbows. It definitely helped. I also upgraded to the Carl's premium screen to reduce the sound as my wife's office is directly above.


----------

